# SMUGMUG - Online Sales - Promoting - Help!



## keith204 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm considering forking over $150 and setting up SmugMug.

Do you people have success with SmugMug?  Is it "worth it"?  I mean, how do you promote it?  What percentage of customers buy from Smugmug, and what percent prefer to order directly through you?  Any advice?

Should I fork over 150 for smugmug?


----------



## DeadEye (Oct 29, 2007)

I use Smugmug for the random shots at events and such. Its easy just put url on your card and hand out to those that want them and it will generate a few dollers.    There is a 14 day free right now for the pro account so give it a 2 week try and judge for yourself.  They will not even ask for your card for 2 weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## ScottS (Oct 29, 2007)

Not really... unless your going to be selling thousands of prints. I use Photoreflect.com They charge a 15% gratuity to your orders, but other than that its free....so you only pay if people order. PM me if your interested and want more details.


----------



## sdsphoto (Oct 30, 2007)

I have had smugmug for 2 years and love it.. its easy for customers.. and you still make a profit.. plus you can keep it online for (as long as you want) ever!


----------

